# they may previously have come to know



## michaelhenchard100

Denken jullie dat mijn vertaling van “they may previously have come to know” juist is?

De Engelse tekst:
Readers are given an opportunity to reflect upon the nature of a scientific enterprise they may previously have come to know only from the perspective of traditional accounts of science or retrospectively from course work in the sciences.


Mijn vertaling:
Lezers krijgen de gelegenheid om over een wetenschappelijke onderneming na te denken die zij voorheen misschien hebben leren kennen slechts vanuit het perspectief van traditionele uitleggen van het wetenschap of terugblikkend tijdens hun lessen in wetenschap.

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

My try:

Lezers krijgen de gelegenheid om over een wetenschappelijke onderneming na te denken die zij voorheen misschien *enkel* hebben leren kennen slechts vanuit het perspectief van traditionele uitleggen *wetenschappelijke* *verklaringen* van het wetenschap of terugblikkend tijdens *terugdenkend aan*  hun lessen in wetenschap.

"Uitleg" does not have a plural.

There are altenatives for "terugdenkend aan":

"terugkijkend naar"
"terugblikkend op"
"teruggrijpend naar"


----------



## ThomasK

Ik aarzel bij 'accounts'. Is dat niet eerder een soort verslag dan wel een verklaring? Natuurlijk werkt zoiets ook verklarend, maar in principe...

Ook niet echt belangrijk: de variatie voorzetsel ('vanuit')/ part. pres. 'terugblikkend' bevalt mij niet helemaal, al is het niet fout. Eventueel: 'bij het terugdenken aan', al klinkt dat alweer nogal formeel... Ik vermijd die part. liever, maar dat kan persoonlijk zijn...


----------



## YellowOnline

Ook ik ben het niet eens met "verklaringen" als vertaling van "accounts". Een "account" is, strikt vertaald, een "relaas". En dat verklaart niets. 

Zelf zou ik de hele zinsconstructie omgooien eigenlijk ipv. zo dicht mogelijk bij het origineel te blijven.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Hartelijk dank voor de suggesties. Mee “retrospectively from course work in the sciences” begrijp ik dat de lezer een natuurkundestudent is en dat hij of zij bij een les iets over de geschiedenis van een bepaalde wetenschappelijke theorie of methode gehoord heeft.

En ja, „account“ is eerder een verslag dan een verklaring, naar mijn mening.

YellowOnline, je hebt gelijk: ik weet wel dat ik waarschijnlijk te dicht bij het origineel blijf, maar a) mijn Nederlands is nog zeer zwak - ik moet meer lezen; b) bij de filosofishe vertaling is dat vaak beter, heb ik gevonden. (Hoewel deze vertaling slechts voor mezelf is, om te oefenen - en ja, mijn Nedelrands is nog veel te zwak om correct te kunnen beoordelen.)


----------



## YellowOnline

My attempt, sticking very close to the original:

_Lezers krijgen de gelegenheid om over een wetenschappelijke onderneming na te denken welke ze voorheen misschien enkel hebben leren kennen vanuit het perspectief van traditionele wetenschapskronieken of achteraf gezien vanuit hun studiearbeid in de wetenschappen._


----------



## ThomasK

Die "achteraf gezien" zou ik hier zeker niet gebruiken: het lijkt te impliceren dat je iets herziet, dat iets correctie vergt. Ik begrijp wel dat je wil verwijzen naar voorbije "studiearbeid" (voor mij liever "studiewerk" of "studies"), maar dan liever iets als "vroegere studies". Nee?


----------

